# Weird dip in mare's spine?



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

This is Calypso, about 12-14 year old quarter horse mare. She has a few little kinks about her, one being a chunk missing from her neck that my thumb fits perfectly into laying flat. Long since healed over and not even a scar so you don't notice unless you happen to bump it.

I hope this is the right section. Anyway, she has a funny little dip in her spine near her hips and I was wondering what that was? She can w/t/c and I've been working on building up a little muscle so I can try endurance someday. Is it something that may bother her later in life or with more strenuous work?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is not so much that she has a funny little dip, it is that she has a bit of a roached back, so she has a funny little lump:wink:

If you search the forum there are plenty of threads about roach backs, here is one for you to start with http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/roach-back-can-fixed-100467/

She is very cute BTW.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is called a "hunter's Bump" and is typically left over scar tissue in the sacral area. A roach bak is a little different looking.. a bit smoother (the ones I have seen that are useable).

Here is another horse with the same issue:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Elana that horse so has a roached back!

Excuse my carpy editing skills, but this is what I have always been taught










Maybe it is different over here


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I was taught the same GH. I would've labeled it a roach as well.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll do some reading on both roach back and hunters bump, just to be safe. You can never be too educated!

As a bit of background, if it helps, I've had her a little over a month. Before that she was a pasture ornament for a few months after being dumped with another horse on someone's property. After I got her, the people that dumped her called up the lady I got her from and said she was lame if you tried to do more than trot, but she gallops up and down the pasture and canters with me just fine, not one lame step. I didn't get a PPE done on her because the farm I got her from was very up front and honest about all the horses and I had my pick of probably 20. And she's been great so far! I didn't even notice the bump until I was looking over some photos, after I had her a few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

To me it looks like she is both a little roached and also has a hunter's bump, exaggerating and making the dip between the two more noticeable than either trait alone. I would suggest she be worked on by a chiropractor.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nightside said:


> I'll do some reading on both roach back and hunters bump, just to be safe. You can never be too educated!


Good call:thumbsup:


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

Get a chiropractor out to see her, the whole back end looks weak wich could be because of the conformation fault or she could have suffered a serious injury that either didnt heal properly or caused alot of scar tissue. Very pretty, sweet looking face on this mare good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Not a great picture, but there she is in motion. Don't worry, the dog isn't chasing her, they like to race. 









There is only one chiro in town but I will call and see about an appointment. I know she is kept very busy with some rescue places and big barns. Should I not ride until then? We mostly walk/trot on hills on a usual ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think light riding will do any harm, probably best to keep her active. I hope everything works out very prety girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, great. We usually ride for 30 minutes to an hour every other day and she hardly breaks a sweat. 

And thanks everyone for the compliments! She's the biggest horse out here (in height anyway) so she is my bossy girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, great. We usually ride for 30 minutes to an hour every other day and she hardly breaks a sweat. 

And thanks everyone for the compliments! She's the biggest horse out here (in height anyway) so she is my bossy girl. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I first got my mare she was a little underweight and she had a dip right there. I think that is normal for that structure to show when the horse is underweight. There is a dip there naturally, it is just normally covered by muscle.

However, your girl doesn't look thin, so I'm not sure what that means. But take a look at skinny horses and their backs all have that little dip there. So why it shows on your girl, I'm not sure. But I think every horse has that dip there in their spine and it normally only shows when they are underweight.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are few examples I found on Google. If they don't show up, just Google "thin horse." :-(

http://www.online-utility.org/image...jpg/800px-This_Horse_is_in_Terrible_Shape.jpg

http://www.lighthousefarmsanctuary.org/news/2008/neglect/neglected_horse.jpg

http://theequestrianshrew.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/es-21.jpg


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Huh, at first when I saw this I was thinking a slightly out of place disk


----------

